

Origins of Python's “Functional” Features (2009) - tosh
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/04/origins-of-pythons-functional-features.html

======
wodenokoto
I never understood why python had lambda and map when list comprehension does
exactly the same thing in a pythonic way. I mean, we don't ask Haskell to
adopt list comprehension.

I mean, what do you gain from

    
    
        map(lambda x: a*x, s)
    

over

    
    
        [a*x for x in s]?
    

But as far as I can understand this article, map and lambda are earlier than
list comprehension. Is that true?

~~~
lgas
Except that Python's listen comprehension syntax was inspired directly by
Haskell's.

~~~
wodenokoto
Really? Guess I really have my languages screwed up!

~~~
Lambdanaut
Yeah, Python took lambdas from the more lispy languages and it took list
comprehensions from Haskell, which in turn took them from Set Theory.

